# Travel!! Where are you headed; Where do you want to go? Where have you been?



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

So, I'm pretty obsessed with travel. Share here your fave trips, dream trips, upcoming trips, hated trips, crazy stories!!! 

I just booked a business class ticket for the long part of my trip to the Galapagos Islands in may. It will be my first time flying business class! Economy ticket from home airport to quito RT would be about 1250, i got this business class ticket from JFK to quito for 745rt (deal fare - on united would be 2800rt), and will connect for about 300-400 and have a day in the city. sounds like a win to me! 

I recently went to thailand (feb 2017) and hit up australia back in 2011. Definitely ramping up my travel frequency lately. Also planning a S. Europe/Dublin trip next fall. Share your stories!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> So, I'm pretty obsessed with travel. Share here your fave trips, dream trips, upcoming trips, hated trips, crazy stories!!!
> I just booked a business class ticket for the long part of my trip to the Galapagos Islands in may. It will be my first time flying business class! Economy ticket from home airport to quito RT would be about 1250, i got this business class ticket from JFK to quito for 745rt (deal fare - on united would be 2800rt), and will connect for about 300-400 and have a day in the city. sounds like a win to me!
> I recently went to thailand (feb 2017) and hit up australia back in 2011. Definitely ramping up my travel frequency lately. Also planning a S. Europe/Dublin trip next fall. Share your stories!!


Any trips planned to Vegas?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Any trips planned to Vegas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


YES. in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2017)

Flew to New Zealand, never booked the return flight...

Been to a few different places in Mexico with my family. Went to Europe on a school trip back in HS and toured Italy, Barcelona, and France. Work has taken me to Africa (via Dubai) and to the Caribbean. We're planning on a handful of trips to explore the Pacific side of the globe (Fiji, Australia, Japan, China, Vietnam, Singapore, etc), but nothing formally planned yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 24, 2017)

New Zealand, London, Switzerland, St. Lucia, mexico, Bahamas, Jamaica, St. Thomas, St Marteen,  Belize, Caymen Islands, Hawaii (big island, maui, oahu)


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 25, 2017)

We're hoping to go to Thailand next summer with my parents and ILs. Our 10-year wedding anniversary is also coming up, so maybe Hawaii or Cancun.


----------



## Supe (Oct 25, 2017)

Alaska is awesome.  Canada sucks.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, most of my travel takes me to Jamaica and Arkansas because of family and 'framily'. But my husband and I have finally booked a cruise for just the two of us. It's not until next year but I'm still looking forward to it. We are cruising around the western caribbean islands. Can't wait!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 25, 2017)

Japan, Taiwan, South Korea, Canada, and pretty much all over the US.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

Does California count as a foreign county yet?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Does California count as a foreign county yet?


No.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm reasonably well traveled in western and central Europe. I've been to the UK, Spain, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Italy, the Czech Republic, Hungary, and Greece.

I've also been to Egypt, Morocco, and Canada (primarily Montreal but also Toronto and Banff). I'm decently well traveled on the east coast of the U.S., and have been to Hawaii a few times, but have lots to see in the middle of the country.

As far as where I'd like to go next? I'd love to go to Scotland and visit my friend and her Scot-Irish husband who live in Glasgow. I'd really like to get back to Spain to check out Madrid, Grenada, and Sevilla. I would also really like to go back to Morocco and check out some more of that country. Visiting the Atacama Desert in Chile and Argentina is definitely a bucket list item. Strangely enough, despite it's proximity to California, I've never been to Mexico. That might change next year. I also really want to go to Portugal!

The fiancé and I haven't really started planning our honeymoon yet (heck, we haven't really started planning the wedding either), but ideas have been tossed around. I've mainly been considering hiking in the Swiss and Austrian Alps, or perhaps doing a trip to Australia and NZ. I'm looking for a two-week honeymoon, for sure.


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Does California count as a foreign county yet?


not limited to international travel!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

My favorite more specific places that I've been are probably (in no particular order): Kauai, Berlin, Vienna, Spain (in general), and Innsbruck.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Japan, China, Singapore, Indonesia, Mexico, and Canada are all checked off my list.

Really want to visit Europe. Particularly Italy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Our 10-year wedding anniversary is also coming up, so maybe Hawaii or Cancun.


Ha, we said the same thing. And there went year 12. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Australia, Mexico, Canada, Netherlands, Katowice Poland, St. Lucia

Agree w/ Supe, Alaska is awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

We are poor people with 3 nearly grown kids who don't get our parents to keep the kids for us so we can jet off places, but I am excited that southwest is adding Hawaii to its flight plan in 2018.  We were going to go dive Belize in 2 years but would prefer to spend my money in the US when I can.

I am paying for 2 kids and a wife to go on a (band) school trip to Ireland this spring, a huge waste of money IMO for HS kids. But I lost that argument apparently!  But I am going to use the down time for helo skiing maybe that weekend with the daughter


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Australia, Mexico, Canada, Netherlands, Katowice Poland, St. Lucia
> 
> Agree w/ Supe, Alaska is awesome.


I want to go back to alaska. I did the cruise last fall too, and want more.


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

and i'm so close i'm basically there already.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 25, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> and i'm so close i'm basically there already.


You are still an "Outsider"...

Nothin beats living in AK, but Japan was one hell of a trip.  

In the past year: Japan, Guam (twice), Hawaii, Canada, Spain, Guantanamo Bay (GTMO), multiple lower 48 locations and several locations in Alaska

Everyone needs to get to GTMO at least once.  Try the waterboarding, the water is fine...

Places I want to get to: Ireland, Scotland &amp; Greenland


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> We're hoping to go to Thailand next summer with my parents and ILs. Our 10-year wedding anniversary is also coming up, so maybe Hawaii or Cancun.


I did thailand/laos/cambodia in feb and would be happy to share our itinerary info if you want to a la carte pick and choose from it. it has links and contact info and prices!


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> We are poor people with 3 nearly grown kids who don't get our parents to keep the kids for us so we can jet off places, but I am excited that southwest is adding Hawaii to its flight plan in 2018.  We were going to go dive Belize in 2 years but would prefer to spend my money in the US when I can.
> 
> I am paying for 2 kids and a wife to go on a (band) school trip to Ireland this spring, a huge waste of money IMO for HS kids. But I lost that argument apparently!  But I am going to use the down time for helo skiing maybe that weekend with the daughter


I've looked into one of these student trips and if your kids are super into it, I guess it could be worth it - it will no doubt be an awesome experience, but I've found I can do a better, more comfortable, and more customized trip for myself for less $$. which is why i'm in charge of the galapagos/mp trip this may! weeeeee


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

These are not those trips this is the HS marching going to Ireland to march in the St. Patrick's Day parade to stoke the ego of the band director at the cost of parents like myself


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2017)

blybrook PE said:


> Nothin beats living in AK,


Umm...no....based on things I've heard from you and @Dleg, pretty much *living* anywhere else beats AK.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Umm...no....based on things I've heard from you and @Dleg, pretty much *living* anywhere else beats AK.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Umm...no....based on things I've heard from you and @Dleg, pretty much *living* anywhere else beats AK.


It takes a tougher breed to live in the last frontier!


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 25, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I did thailand/laos/cambodia in feb and would be happy to share our itinerary info if you want to a la carte pick and choose from it. it has links and contact info and prices!


Sure. We usually don't venture outside of Thailand but this time we might try to check out some of the neighboring areas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2017)

blybrook PE said:


> It takes a tougher breed to live in the last frontier!


Whatever helps you sleep in sub-zero temperatures....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep in sub-zero temperatures....


Says the guy who watches football games played on the "frozen tundra"...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Let's see...I've been to Cape Cod, Southern NH, Providence RI, Albany, NY, Mohegan Sun and Foxwoods in CT, Montvale, NJ, geez the list goes on and on!


----------



## User1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm going to the galapagos islands and machu picchu in may | SEA-JFK-UIO-GPS-LIM-CUZ-UIO-JFK-SEA 

and just got vaca approved for my fall euro trip getting "boujee" with my squad in the south of france | SEA-JFK-LHR-DUB-NCE-CDG-LHR-SEA 

if anyone has pro tips I'm super open for suggestions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-sJp1FfG7Q


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

My in Laws wanted to take my kids there about 5 years ago - we declined but the in laws went anyways - looks like a good trip . But I didn't want "old people" responsible for the safety of my kids when they were younger in another country


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I'm going to the galapagos islands and machu picchu in may | SEA-JFK-UIO-GPS-LIM-CUZ-UIO-JFK-SEA
> 
> and just got vaca approved for my fall euro trip getting "boujee" with my squad in the south of france | SEA-JFK-LHR-DUB-NCE-CDG-LHR-SEA
> 
> if anyone has pro tips I'm super open for suggestions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we did the Salkantay Trek to Machu Picchu with these guys, locally owned, amazing experience!  We chose Salkantay over the classic Inca trail because there is a 2000; decent on the second day on tall stone steps that will kill your knees.  Or mine anyway.  Plus, no people.  A few locals, some cowboys ferrying pack horses, and incredible sights.  I got a touch of altitude sickness sleeping at 13,500', but I was fine the next morning.

https://www.alpacaexpeditions.com/inca-trail-expedition-salkantay-7d6n/  we actually did a 5 day, looks like they have added itinerary

We stayed in Cusco to acclimate, really neat city and there were some kind of cultural/religious parades going on in the square every day. Here's a neat boutique hotel

http://www.rumipunku.com/en-gb

We took a taxi tour of Lima waiting for our connection back home, it was pretty forgettable.  And a little scary.

The Galapagos is our our wish list! Enjoy and report back!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 6, 2018)

Machu Picchu is amazing! Mrs. Ble is Peruvian, so I've been to Peru several times and we made the trip to Machu Picchu and Cusco the first time I went down. I can't wait to go back and I plan on making the hike that @cement did with mini-ble1 when he's a few years older. What does your Peru itinerary look like exactly?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 6, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha, we said the same thing. And there went year 12. LOL


Haha, I wanted to go to Italy for our 10th, but we are headed into 13.  Maybe 15?


----------



## Bot-Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Visited Lima a few years back. We toured the catacombs. That was pretty interesting. Creepy yet interesting.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 7, 2018)

*Singapore. *This is probably the best Airport in Asia. There are free to use comfy chairs and couches inside the airport where you can take a nap I think they call it snooze chairs. I used Uber to get me to places. I stayed at V Hotel Lavender and it's walking distance to Mcdonalds, Burger king, Subway, and Toast Box, and a place called Kopitiam, where you can get about $3 to $5 dollars lunch plate. Singapore is a lot like California and New York but no traffic. 

*California. *They have this Socal/Norcal Styles, vegan food, etc...

*Philippines. *This is by far the safest place in the world. We went to remote areas in Mindanao Philippines. We went to the Zoo, and they have different types of animals with M16 Rifles and AK47s. 

*Florida. *I Love Florida!

*China. *China Adores Trump.

*Japan.* Loved the sushi, egg roll, and other raw food they eat.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> *Japan.* Loved the sushi, egg roll, and other raw food they eat. *And that radiation fall-out is particular breath-taking. Literally.*


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't have many plans for travel this year, unless it involves a wedding.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2018)

And to be clear, it won't be my wedding any of the times.


----------



## User1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Machu Picchu is amazing! Mrs. Ble is Peruvian, so I've been to Peru several times and we made the trip to Machu Picchu and Cusco the first time I went down. I can't wait to go back and I plan on making the hike that @cement did with mini-ble1 when he's a few years older. What does your Peru itinerary look like exactly?


ughhhhhh peru is the most hectic. I convinced my mom to add MP to the galapagos itinerary so we fly GPS-UIO-LIM (sleep during 8h layover)-CUZ, train up to MP and do the afternoon shift (less people and maybe catch the sunset?), then hang out in aguas calientes for the night and AM - maybe hot springs, then PM train back to cuz, flying back to quito in the AM to spend 1.5 days doing equator and other random sight seeing and then head home.  any suggestions are definitely welcome! I need to find a local guide I guess, to get into MP?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

Holy cow that's a crazy side trip!  Do you get altitude sickness? Typically people take a day to acclimate to the elevation, but it will help that you aren't staying in Cusco because Machu Picchu is about 3000 feet lower. It's still almost 9000 feet above sea level though. I would go ahead and look into getting your tickets just to be safe, because I've heard that they've really cut down on how many tourists they are letting in to try to preserve it some. Aquas Calientes is a neat little town, so you should have some fun just hanging out there.


----------



## User1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah I already got our tickets, and altitude and timing was the reasoning for going straight to MP. Hoping for the best! Haha. Just passing through nothing to see here!


----------



## User1 (Feb 8, 2018)

I also have a problem with not having very relaxing vacations lol


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

Speaking of relaxing vacations, the Mrs. and I just booked a 5 night trip down to Playa del Carmen to stay in an all-inclusive resort. I'm looking forward to unlimited drinks and food and doing nothing all day except laying on the beach.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

I can't do a "relaxing" vacation.  I'm a big time tourist.  I figure if I'm going to expend the time and money to travel somewhere then I want to see all the unique things to that place (like the world's largest ball of string or the museum of medical oddities, etc.).  A beach is a beach and MA has a nice coastline.  Hanging at the beach all day isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## User1 (Feb 8, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I can't do a "relaxing" vacation.  I'm a big time tourist.  I figure if I'm going to expend the time and money to travel somewhere then I want to see all the unique things to that place (like the world's largest ball of string or the museum of medical oddities, etc.).  A beach is a beach and MA has a nice coastline.  Hanging at the beach all day isn't my idea of a good time.


same.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I can't do a "relaxing" vacation.  I'm a big time tourist.  I figure if I'm going to expend the time and money to travel somewhere then I want to see all the unique things to that place (like the world's largest ball of string or the museum of medical oddities, etc.).  A beach is a beach and MA has a nice coastline.  Hanging at the beach all day isn't my idea of a good time.


I've always been a big tourist as well, but sometimes it's nice to just take time off and sit on your ass. I haven't had a vacation that allowed me to just sit and do nothing in probably 6 years, so I"m overdue. And I'm sorry @MA_PE, but a beach is not a beach when you've seen some of the ones I have...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been to the Caribbean, the coast of Maine, both sides of Cape Cod, Hawaii (when I was kid), California, Gulf of Mexico (Florida panhandle), Miami, Puerto Rico, Bahamas, and Bermuda, and I'm sure there are others.  Not to mention viewing the photos online of exotic places and I maintain that sitting on the sandy beach and looking out at the ocean is pretty mundane and very much consistent.


----------



## User1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I've always been a big tourist as well, but sometimes it's nice to just take time off and sit on your ass. I haven't had a vacation that allowed me to just sit and do nothing in probably 6 years, so I"m overdue. And I'm sorry @MA_PE, but a beach is not a beach when you've seen some of the ones I have...


I agree with this, but I also don't have tons of PTO time or funds to allow myself to just relax on a beach. I need it though! 

I'm hoping the soon to be acquired companion pass and related points will allow me to fly more places for less funds and maybe do weekend trips etc.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I have been to the Caribbean, the coast of Maine, both sides of Cape Cod, Hawaii (when I was kid), California, Gulf of Mexico (Florida panhandle), Miami, Puerto Rico, Bahamas, and Bermuda, and I'm sure there are others.  Not to mention viewing the photos online of exotic places and I maintain that sitting on the sandy beach and looking out at the ocean is pretty mundane and very much consistent.


Well obviously you're wrong and I'm right.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I also have a problem with not having very relaxing vacations lol


Yes, I typically like to take an "every other day" approach. Do a bunch of stuff one day, then take a day to relax and do nothing. Rinse and repeat.



Ble_PE said:


> Speaking of relaxing vacations, the Mrs. and I just booked a 5 night trip down to Playa del Carmen to stay in an all-inclusive resort. I'm looking forward to unlimited drinks and food and doing nothing all day except laying on the beach.


Nice! I really enjoyed Playa del Carmen. Very nice vacation destination. If you can, take the ferry over to Cozumel. Some great little shops and dining experiences there. The scuba diving/snorkeling is also pretty great. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice! I really enjoyed Playa del Carmen. Very nice vacation destination. If you can, take the ferry over to Cozumel. Some great little shops and dining experiences there. The scuba diving/snorkeling is also pretty great. :thumbs:


We went to Playa del Carmen back when the Mrs. was about 5 months pregnant with mini-ble2 and mini-ble1 was about 18 months old. We had a great time, but we stayed on the resort the whole time because it would have been a pain to try to go anywhere. We're wanting to go to Chichen Itza for sure. We went to Cozumel a few years ago on a cruise so I'm not sure if we'll head out there again or not.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

grab the medical travel insurance!

my wife has had a bunch of patients recently who got sick in Play del Carmen, they racked up literally hundreds of thousands in bills before finally getting a med flight back to the states. Her patients families said basically if you end up in a Mexican hospital they come around in the morning and either want cash or a credit card every day or else they put your ass on the street!!!

They were notably older than you guys but some of these stories I have heard just make me take mexico off the list.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> The scuba diving/snorkeling is also pretty great.


Yeah, nothing beats dying underwater in the bottomless abyss!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

the reef in Cozumel is pretty shallow, maybe 25'-30'? you should be able to swim to the surface if something goes wrong


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> We went to Playa del Carmen back when the Mrs. was about 5 months pregnant with mini-ble2 and mini-ble1 was about 18 months old. We had a great time, but we stayed on the resort the whole time because it would have been a pain to try to go anywhere. We're wanting to go to Chichen Itza for sure. We went to Cozumel a few years ago on a cruise so I'm not sure if we'll head out there again or not.


Cool. Chichen Itza (or as we called in college, "Chicken Pizza") is a neat landmark to visit. And if you venture into the neighboring town by the ruins, pack your own lunch but for the love of all that is holy, don't get anything with lettuce on it. Montezuma's Revenge is alive and well in that town!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

I notice a name changed to @tj_PE. It was different name before. Something has changed in your life I speculate.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> And to be clear, it won't be my wedding any of the times.


2018 Leggo's Schedule: Get married and start a family. Woo hoo!


----------



## User1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> I notice a name changed to @tj_PE. It was different name before. Something has changed in your life I speculate.


it's just an abridged version! nothing has changed, but everything is new.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

Travel Nerds -

The daughter is going to be in Germany this summer for 3 weeks (exchange student type thing)  what is the best thing to do for phone usage?  What we have heard is that Wi-Fi will work fine but either we pay our current provider a hundred bucks a month + data use while she is there?

I don't think she will be using the phone all that much but figure its a good thing to have since she is going solo (albeit with a host family)? i.e. momma will want to be able to hear from her...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2018)

It may be worth having her buy a disposable phone while she's there. Typically only $30-$40 and she'll be good for local calls (if needed) and she can pick one up at the airport when she arrives. Depending on your carrier, her phone may be internationally enabled (i.e. AT&amp;T's network is compatible with NZ phone systems) which would allow her to only buy a SIM card and use her current device.

If she's able to use Wifi, have her switch the phone to airplane mode and manually enable the wifi feature. If she needs to make a call back to the US, use an app like What's App which will allow you to text and call using data. I believe both ends need to have the app installed to work. We use that to call family back in the US as well as while I'm traveling for work. 

Regardless of her using a local phone or not, I would still recommend What's App for the Germany &lt;-&gt; US calls.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 27, 2018)

When I was in Spain last September, I bought a Spanish SIM card and put it in to my unlocked smartphone. It had a nominal amount of data associated with it (that you could buy more of if you wanted).

When I was an exchange student back in 2009-10 and living in Austria for almost a year, I had a little phone I bought when I first got there that I could continuously put money onto. Granted,  this was before smartphones were really a thing.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 27, 2018)

RG, 

Make sure her phone is unlocked and get a local SIM card once she arrives in country.  I paid $40 for a month of coverage in Spain last year, well worth it for the local number and I never came close to using all the data provided.  Also have her sign up for google voice prior to her departure and get a local (CO) number, then install hangouts on the phone.  It'll work with the international phone sim and you can call a local number to reach her.  I used hangouts when in Japan, Guam, Gitmo and Spain on local sim cards.

Buying a phone or getting service in the EU and not being a resident can be tricky.  Easier to get a SIM from the airport (more expensive) or the local supplier shop.  Just request a pre-paid phone SIM and 1 month service.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

We have been looking at the "whats app"

So would she need to go to an AT&amp;T store in Germany to buy the sim card? Or will there be some place in the airport?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't have any knowledge with Whats App, but have heard mixed reviews from co-workers.  Some don't have any problems and others fight it while traveling. 

It wouldn't be a AT&amp;T store; likely a Vodaphone or similar.  _Edit - the international terminals of many airports have a kiosk that sells pre-paid sim cards.  I found one in Amsterdam and Madrid.  They can be tricky to find, so see if you can find the kiosk location ahead of time online.._ Search "German Prepaid SIM" and you'll get a mixed review of websites providing information.  Here is one from late 2016 and is probably somewhat relevant:  https://toomanyadapters.com/buying-sim-card-germany/

You might even be able to order one in advance and have it mailed to your home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> We have been looking at the "whats app"
> 
> So would she need to go to an AT&amp;T store in Germany to buy the sim card? Or will there be some place in the airport?


What's App is universal and just goes through your data plan which is awesome if you only have wifi available. I would probably focus on that since she likely wouldn't be needing to make any local calls. It does limit things like GPS/Navigation since you wouldn't be able to use the wifi signal away from the house/hotel. Good thing is that McDonalds all offer free wifi and they are everywhere, so you can pop into one if you get lost.

The EU system is setup so that all carriers use the same towers and frequencies, so she can get a SIM card from any carrier. However, you have to check to see if your current phone is compatible with the EU system because each phone carrier in the US is different and the phones are different. Plus most US carriers lock the phones so they only work on their network (which is why you can't buy a Sprint phone and use a AT&amp;T SIM card).  None of the carriers here in NZ are the same as the US. I had to buy a new phone when I moved to NZ because my Sprint phone wasn't compatible. However, I can use any NZ SIM card in the new phone because they're all on the same system.

This article explains things a little better:

https://thesavvybackpacker.com/smartphones-data-plans-abroad-europe/



blybrook PE said:


> I don't have any knowledge with Whats App, but have heard mixed reviews from co-workers.  Some don't have any problems and others fight it while traveling.
> 
> It wouldn't be a AT&amp;T store; likely a Vodaphone or similar.  Search "German Prepaid SIM" and you'll get a mixed review of websites providing information.  Here is one from late 2016 and is probably somewhat relevant:  https://toomanyadapters.com/buying-sim-card-germany/
> 
> You might even be able to order one in advance and have it mailed to your home.


You will likely also have your phone unlocked in order to utilize the SIM card since most US carriers lock them to their own networks.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

cool very helpful thanks!

her phone is one we bought new from AT&amp;T  a few years ago (iphone 6) dumb question how do I tell if its unlocked?

the boys and wife are going to Ireland in a few weeks - but just for a week and we plan to disable the internet on the boys phone since they will all be in a group so they don't get hit with any kind of international rates by "mistake" - but we defin plan to use the whats app

So $15G's for Ireland, $2G's for Germany (although that's pretty cheap) our (my) vacation this year is literally camping at Telluride - which is cool but I could use some umbrella / beach / blue water time...#dadlife


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 27, 2018)

IF the phone is paid off, you need to request it be unlocked through AT&amp;T (https://www.att.com/global-search/search?q=check+device+unlock+status).  Usually once it's been "unlocked" on their side, you need to do a backup and restore via i-Tunes (usually takes ~48 hours for AT&amp;T to state you're unlocked on their end of things).  You'll get a message during the restore process in i-Tunes that states the phone is unlocked.  Since you are doing a restore, you won't be forced to the newest iOS.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)

$15k for Ireland?! :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

3 people.. sucks that the wife is chaperoning, so she will be basically working and they wont give her a discount.. Its probably more like $12K - I think it was $3800 /EA and Yeah its very fucked up IMO

Bly- Thanks that's good intel!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep, her phone from AT&amp;T probably is not unlocked. I believe only Verizon sells unlocked phones. I have an AT&amp;T SIM Card but bought my Pixel directly from Google, so it came unlocked.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2018)

Basically, if you bought your phone from your service provider, it will be locked to that network. If you bought it from a big-box store, it will likely be locked because they are sold based on service providers. However, if you bought it online from a neutral site like Newegg.com or Amazon, it will only be unlocked if the description specifically says so.

BTW, buying unlocked phones from the neutral site means they're not loaded up with all of the service-provider bloatware.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

All our phones are out of contract- but we got hers at the att store - I got mine off amazon so I guess if I can't get hers unlocked we could switch phones?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm assuming you own your phones? Only reason I ask is that some carriers won't unlock a phone if you're leasing it or if you still owe payments on it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah we're all finished up paying for them and if one dies or a kid breaks it we just get one of amazon or nextdoor


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> So, I'm pretty obsessed with travel. Share here your fave trips, dream trips, upcoming trips, hated trips, crazy stories!!!


I used to live in France after I graduated with a liberal arts degree and couldn't find work so I'm pretty well traveled in Europe. Feel free to hit me up for French travel stuff. Otherwise, I've been to China, Hong Kong, Morocco, Spain, Germany, Hungary, and Mexico for fun and then to the Philippines, Bolivia, and Canada for work (when I worked for oil &amp; gas).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

I think the most memorable thing was "sandboarding" the sand dunes in eastern Morocco near the Algerian border.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

I think the worst thing was watching bullfighting in Madrid. I wanted to keep an open mind and accept that it's culture/history, but really it's pretty barbaric and dumb, if I may be honest.


----------



## Exengineer (May 4, 2018)

Considering recent trips have been to Iceland in December last year and to Ireland/Northern Ireland in March this year.  Probably no foreign travel the rest of the year except for the United States and that will be by auto, not flying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

Woohoo! Just booked my flight to Taiwan! I'll be there for the week of Thanksgiving. So stoked! I'm going to get so fat...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Woohoo! Just booked my flight to Taiwan! I'll be there for the week of Thanksgiving. So stoked! I'm going to get so fat...


Cool! I did some work out there at the Chinshan nuclear plant in Taipei. (2) single failure-proof spent fuel handling bridge cranes rated at 200-ton each. Complete with ControlLogix and PanelView to monitor status of various crane functions. :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Complete with ControlLogix and PanelView to monitor status of various crane functions.


So sexy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

A/B sends you out for SATs and commissioning? That's not the consultant's job?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I did some work out there at the Chinshan nuclear plant in Taipei.


Cool, I feel safer if @knight1fox3 worked on this project. Our AirBnB is on the north side of the city.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> A/B sends you out for SATs and commissioning? That's not the consultant's job?


Wasn't working for A/B at that time. P&amp;H/Konecranes as the lead EE on the project. :thumbs:

Was an end-user in that capacity.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wasn't working for A/B at that time. P&amp;H/Konecranes as the lead EE on the project. :thumbs:
> 
> Was an end-user in that capacity.


Any particular recommendations? I know you were there for work, but just in case! When I worked in the Philippines, we definitely found time to hit the beach!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Any particular recommendations? I know you were there for work, but just in case! When I worked in the Philippines, we definitely found time to hit the beach!


Nadda, sorry. This was close to 10 years ago already. And we were pulling 12+ hr shifts so I didn't have the energy for much else after hours.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nadda, sorry. This was close to 10 years ago already. And we were pulling 12+ hr shifts so I didn't have the energy for much else after hours.


Well then what good are you??? Besides automating a nuke.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

Anyone else on the thread familiar with Taiwan?


----------



## goodal (May 16, 2018)

Going to Hatgal, Mogolia in June on a mission trip.   I think the longest flight is 13 hrs to Bejing.  We are taking 15 guys for a couple of weeks to finishout a church/school.  The last leg of the trip is going to be on a bus for the ones that don't fit in the puddle jumper.  Not sure who will have it worse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

goodal said:


> Going to Hatgal, Mogolia in June on a mission trip.   I think the longest flight is 13 hrs to Bejing.  We are taking 15 guys for a couple of weeks to finishout a church/school.  The last leg of the trip is going to be on a bus for the ones that don't fit in the puddle jumper.  Not sure who will have it worse.


Interesting gamble! The 4wd option sounds fun.


----------



## leggo PE (May 16, 2018)

Anyone have any suggestions for Charleston, SC? Probably heading there for a bachelorette party (not mine) in July.

Also, likely gonna be on the East Coast five times between mid-June and mid-October. VT, Charleston, Saratoga Springs, CT, VT.

Throw in a long July 4th in Tahoe, Memorial Day in Mendocino County, and family in town over Labor Day, and that's basically my summer.

And also, the reason the fiance and I aren't really getting a long vacation this year. And why we're getting married next. Maybe honeymoon in Mozambique and the Seychelles? And heck, through Madagascar in there too?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for Charleston, SC? Probably heading there for a bachelorette party (not mine) in July.


Shrimp and grits at Magnolia's and some homemade pimento cheese. And be prepared to sweat your ass off in July.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for Charleston, SC? Probably heading there for a bachelorette party (not mine) in July.
> 
> Also, likely gonna be on the East Coast five times between mid-June and mid-October. VT, Charleston, Saratoga Springs, CT, VT.
> 
> ...


For bars that are probably left-coaster approved, take a look at The Gin Joint and Closed for Business.

For restaurants, whatever you want.  It's almost tough to find a bad restaurant, but gets expensive fast.  For a group of girls, there's a place called R. Kitchen that is way more casual and does a five course dinner that they cook in front of you, but you need reservations weeks in advance.  It's also one of the least expensive meals you'll have there.  Just be sure to get some crab cakes eggs benedict for breakfast one day regardless of where you go.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Anyone else on the thread familiar with Taiwan?


Calling @kevo_55  I do believe he's visited many times.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> For restaurants, whatever you want.  It's almost tough to find a bad restaurant, but *gets expensive fast.*


 Compared to San Francisco???


----------



## kevo_55 (May 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Anyone else on the thread familiar with Taiwan?


@squaretaper I have been there 15 times so far. My wife is from there and it's like a 2nd home to me. I'll actually be heading there in less than a month for 4 weeks.

What would you like to know?


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> Compared to San Francisco???


I assumed the bulk of the bridal party would be east coasters, but yeah, not expensive compared to SF.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2018)

I recommend eating in the Chiefs Mess on the USS Yorktown!

&amp; I believe that version of the Yorktown was built almost entirely by women during WW2 so I think it would make an excellent side trip for the bridal party!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 17, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> @squaretaper I have been there 15 times so far. My wife is from there and it's like a 2nd home to me. I'll actually be heading there in less than a month for 4 weeks.
> 
> What would you like to know?


Hi @kevo_55 Neat! Oh, just curious about what to check out if you've been there recently. I can use Google for the major stuff. Just wondering if there's some other new tidbit or cool site (say, @knight1fox3's nuclear power plant!) or activity that might not make it to a search engine. I'm there for 10 days so I have time to take the train and jam around. It's a family trip but I can shoot off on my own, too. I'd like to check out some temples, or remnants of the Japanese Empire, a brewery, or some good food options (I will, of course, have to go to the touristy, but mandatory, Din Tai Fung). Mostly, would just like to pick your brain for what sticks out in *your* mind, especially for one who has been there so many times!

I can read/write Traditional Chinese at a low-intermediate level so I should be OK to get around. We speak Cantonese at home so I can kinda/sorta understand Mandarin (like 15-20% at best). Not great, but I can make an educated guess.

Also, holy moly! 4 weeks off??? How much PTO do you get at work? Wow!


----------



## leggo PE (May 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> For bars that are probably left-coaster approved, take a look at The Gin Joint and Closed for Business.
> 
> For restaurants, whatever you want.  It's almost tough to find a bad restaurant, but gets expensive fast.  For a group of girls, there's a place called R. Kitchen that is way more casual and does a five course dinner that they cook in front of you, but you need reservations weeks in advance.  It's also one of the least expensive meals you'll have there.  Just be sure to get some crab cakes eggs benedict for breakfast one day regardless of where you go.


The R. Kitchen sounds super cool! Will check availability and float the idea with the other gals.



Road Guy said:


> I recommend eating in the Chiefs Mess on the USS Yorktown!
> 
> &amp; I believe that version of the Yorktown was built almost entirely by women during WW2 so I think it would make an excellent side trip for the bridal party!


That sounds neat! We do have three engineers on the trip (one mechie, one civil, and ones structural).

And I'm the only left-coaster! Haha. Other people are from Boston, Philly, PA, and that's it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> For bars that are probably left-coaster approved, take a look at The Gin Joint and Closed for Business.
> 
> For restaurants, whatever you want.  It's almost tough to find a bad restaurant, but gets expensive fast.  For a group of girls, there's a place called R. Kitchen that is way more casual and does a five course dinner that they cook in front of you, but you need reservations weeks in advance.  It's also one of the least expensive meals you'll have there.  Just be sure to get some crab cakes eggs benedict for breakfast one day regardless of where you go.


I see no recommendations that include turkey bacon and/or chicken wings. Recommendation denied.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I see no recommendations that include turkey bacon


It's a bachelorette party, not a funeral.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 17, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I see no recommendations that include turkey bacon


Any self respecting southern eatery would shoot you if you asked for turkey bacon.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2018)

Definitely get some mudbugs while there too


----------



## kevo_55 (May 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Hi @kevo_55 Neat! Oh, just curious about what to check out if you've been there recently. I can use Google for the major stuff. Just wondering if there's some other new tidbit or cool site (say, @knight1fox3's nuclear power plant!) or activity that might not make it to a search engine. I'm there for 10 days so I have time to take the train and jam around. It's a family trip but I can shoot off on my own, too. I'd like to check out some temples, or remnants of the Japanese Empire, a brewery, or some good food options (I will, of course, have to go to the touristy, but mandatory, Din Tai Fung). Mostly, would just like to pick your brain for what sticks out in *your* mind, especially for one who has been there so many times!
> 
> I can read/write Traditional Chinese at a low-intermediate level so I should be OK to get around. We speak Cantonese at home so I can kinda/sorta understand Mandarin (like 15-20% at best). Not great, but I can make an educated guess.
> 
> Also, holy moly! 4 weeks off??? How much PTO do you get at work? Wow!


Well, I have literally been everywhere in Taiwan.

First of all, Taiwanese speak Mandarin &amp; Taiwanese (another Chinese dialect.) They write in traditional Chinese as well.

If you are in Taipei, just take the MRT. It goes to most places and it's in English. Lots of people will help you in Taipei as well. Taiwanese are very friendly. While in Taipei I would go to Xingtian Temple, Tamsui, Daan Park, and the Shilin Night market. I would avoid Longshan Temple and Snake Alley. 

If you go out of Taipei I would highly recommend going to Hualien and go to the Taroko gorge. 

I assume that you'll be going with family?

PS: I get tons of vacation at work, I'm a principal. I will be doing some work while I am there though.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> I would avoid Longshan Temple and Snake Alley.


But where else will he get his deer penis wine?!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 17, 2018)

^^ Yeah.  uke:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 17, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I'm going to the galapagos islands and machu picchu in may | SEA-JFK-UIO-GPS-LIM-CUZ-UIO-JFK-SEA
> 
> and just got vaca approved for my fall euro trip getting "boujee" with my squad in the south of france | SEA-JFK-LHR-DUB-NCE-CDG-LHR-SEA
> 
> ...


Are you cruising with Celebrity? Or a smaller charter? Quito, Galapagos, and MP is one of their standard itineraries.


----------



## Convolution (Jun 15, 2018)

*This year:* I'm obsessed with travel as well. I've been to Beijing, Rome, Florence and Venice thus far. I actually got my PE results while in Venice (passed). I need to focus on domestic travel more. Planning on doing a St. Louis Missouri trip and one other place (not planned yet) during Christmas vacation.

*Last year:* Barcelona, Paris, London, Florida, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona. Planned on Hawaii, but had to cancel due to wisdom tooth extraction lol.

Yes, I have enough vacation time and an awesome manager lol!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 12, 2018)

Hopping on a plane to Charleston (well, two planes) tonight... Hoping I don't melt while there!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2018)

I recommend passing on their mustard barbecue sauce


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 13, 2018)

My next work day and work week will be in Orange, TX.

F me  :brickwall:


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 13, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> My next work day and work week will be in Orange, TX.
> 
> F me  :brickwall:


Ahahaha!  I've done field work in Orange.  Not much out there...but we did drive to Louisiana for the casinos


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 13, 2018)

Convolution said:


> *This year:* I'm obsessed with travel as well. I've been to Beijing, Rome, Florence and Venice thus far. I actually got my PE results while in Venice (passed). I need to focus on domestic travel more. Planning on doing a St. Louis Missouri trip and one other place (not planned yet) during Christmas vacation.
> 
> *Last year:* *Barcelona, Paris, London, Florida, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona. Planned on Hawaii*, but had to cancel due to wisdom tooth extraction lol.
> 
> Yes, I have enough vacation time and an awesome manager lol!


HFS you must get paid a heck of a lot more than I do.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

whose been to Santiago Chile twice in one year! (which movie?)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I recommend passing on their mustard barbecue sauce


QFT!


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2018)

I'll take mustard sauce on pork over that eastern NC vinegar sauce...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 16, 2018)

Supe said:


> I'll take mustard sauce on pork over that eastern NC vinegar sauce...


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2018)

Western NC tomato-based FTW.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh man.  This place never ceases to amaze me...

Good news - I'll be going home early this week, probably Tuesday night or Wednesday morning.  arty-smiley-048:

Bad news - The powers that be who were organizing this whole send-one-guy-over-here-for-a-week-and-swap-with-one-guy-over-there aren't well versed in communication.  Turns out no one on this end either knew about the swap or thought it would be for some unknown week after July 16.  So, I'll be coming back here, probably next week.  HAPPY F'ING MONDAY!  :suicide1:


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm back from Charleston! Thanks for the recommendations, all. We did end up going to dinner at R. Kitchen one night (@Supe, I think that was your recommendation?) and the food was awesome. In fact, the food everywhere we went was awesome. It was a really cool little city, too! And much cheaper than what I'm used to, which was awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2018)

Charleston is a neat little town to visit but sure as F wouldn't want to live there!

(So no visit to the USS Yorktown? - That version was built like 98% by women btw)


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Charleston is a neat little town to visit but sure as F wouldn't want to live there!
> 
> (So no visit to the USS Yorktown? - That version was built like 98% by women btw)


No time, unfortunately. Mostly spent our time eating, drinking, and catching up with each other, spread amongst some more standard bachelorette party activities. 

I hadn't seen the bride in person in about three years (when I left the east coast), and my other friend, I last saw 1.5 years ago. And the two other girls, only one of which I'd met only once (probably 4-5 years ago), and the other was her sister, whom I'd never met but had heard so much about!

I'd like to go back and see a bit more of the historical aspect of things. I do agree, I'd never want to live there, if only for the humidity! But the water was so warm...


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2018)

Good deal, Leggo!  Charleston is definitely an easy place to over eat on good food.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 17, 2018)

Leaving for Las Vegas today for the NSPE conference, then up to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon on Saturday, then up to Bryce Canyon for a couple days.  Not looking forward to the Vegas temperatures (high 109 today with a low of 90 overnight), but this is our first full week away from home in about 1.5 years.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Jul 17, 2018)

Me: I want to travel.

Bank Account: "Like, to work?"


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2018)

Today I travelled to Pueblo, CO then to Greeley, then back to Denver - #Fuckingtired...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 13, 2018)

@kevo_55 I have what might be a dumb question but having been elsewhere in Asia I'm wondering, should I bring a face mask (N95/N99) to Taiwan?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 13, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about that.

People wear the cheap 3M kinds all of the time. It's a combination of scooter smog protection and people who are sick and don't want to get others sick.

I never wore those when I've been in Taiwan. I've survived going there 16 times and I'm just fine.


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> People wear the cheap 3M kinds all of the time. It's a combination of scooter smog protection and people who are sick and don't want to get others sick.
> 
> I never wore those when I've been in Taiwan. I've survived going there 16 times and I'm just fine.


----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2018)

Off to Burlington VT tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 13, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> and *I'm just fine*. ﻿


...is that what the voices in your head tell you? :rotflmao:

Thanks! I'll skip it, then.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 13, 2018)

Only engineers get my dry humor.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 14, 2018)

P-E said:


> Off to Burlington VT tomorrow.


Nice! what brings you to Burlington?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2018)

The coat factory


----------



## P-E (Aug 14, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> Nice! what brings you to Burlington?


Beer of course


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 14, 2018)

P-E said:


> Beer of course


Nice. I helped with the design of the new Lawsons Brewery in Warren.


----------



## P-E (Aug 14, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> Nice. I helped with the design of the new Lawsons Brewery in Warren.


I'll be going to Foam first.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2018)

Heading to Rapid City, SD today- I know you are all jelly!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 16, 2018)

Heading to Saratoga Springs tomorrow. Bachelorette weekend! (Not mine)


----------



## P-E (Aug 16, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Heading to Saratoga Springs tomorrow. Bachelorette weekend! (Not mine)


Drove by there Saturday.   Used to go there for the bar scene in college.  

In Stowe VT today.  Having a upper pass cloud drop and hill farmstead Abner on deck


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 20, 2018)

P-E said:


> Drove by there Saturday.   Used to go there for the bar scene in college.
> 
> In Stowe VT today.  Having a upper pass cloud drop and hill farmstead Abner on deck


I can see why you used to go there for the bar scene. Downtown was BUMPIN' thanks to race season! People everywhere!

Now I'm happy to not be getting on an airplane until early October, and sleeping in my own bed for multiple weeks at a time. Although, it's been fun to pretty directly compare American to Delta to JetBlue to Alaska Airlines over a two month timespan! I think I might like Alaska the best, though Delta did give us complimentary meals both eastbound and westbound on our cross country flights. Also, JetBlue was the only airline who actually got me to my destination early, which I remember them always being good at doing when I was flying with them consistently, connecting through JFK, when I was traveling home to CA from VT.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone have experience living in Chicago??


----------



## User1 (Sep 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Anyone have experience living in Chicago??


I lived in the burbs for a bit, and have many friends who live in the city. transit is easy, the summers are hot, the winters are cold, and the city is gorgeous. rent is cheap compared to the DC metro area, so you'll be good there!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 5, 2021)

With the pandemic showing signs of receding, there's some travel deals to be had out there.

I convinced the wife to book a trip to Alaska for the week of Labor Day. Delta started a nonstop from Detroit to Anchorage this summer, and first class roundtrip was $720 which seems like a steal for 6 hour flight. I ended up using Delta miles to book for 54,000 miles each ticket.

So, any thoughts on things to do in Alaska the first week of September? We're thinking about the typical tourist stuff like the train to Seward and a bus tour of Denali.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2021)

really want to plan a vacation for July to somewhere. Although if I say let's rebook our disney vacation, some of the things we wanted to do aren't back open yet and no dates set for reopening


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2021)

I'd probably pass on Disney for a while. I know at least a few of the parks took the downturn as an opportunity to do major renovations (Epcot being one of them), so there may be more stuff closed than normal, and additional construction barricades to navigate around.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2021)

We're actually leaving in a couple of days to tour the southwest. We're going to fly in to Vegas for a couple of nights and then complete the following circuit: Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, and Zion. Then we'll drive down to southern California to spend some time with some old friends. Looking forward to getting out of the state for a little while!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Supe said:


> I'd probably pass on Disney for a while. I know at least a few of the parks took the downturn as an opportunity to do major renovations (Epcot being one of them), so there may be more stuff closed than normal, and additional construction barricades to navigate around.


Epcot was going to be under construction when were planning last time and so wasn't on the list. 

If we wait too much longer, Snickette is going to be a little too old for all the non-ride Princess stuff. Dad-daughter day of all things princess at Disney and Mother-son day all things Harry Potter at universal is only going to work while she is too short/young for most of the rollercoasters. She is just as big of an adrenaline junkie as her brother and mother....then mr snick is out of the picture due to motion sickness issues.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2021)

My family had a Mediterranean cruise scheduled for June 2020. The cruise line canceled it for us in January. We re-booked for June 2021...hopefully the world will be back to normal by then.


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My family had a Mediterranean cruise scheduled for June 2020. The cruise line canceled it for us in January. We re-booked for June 2021...hopefully the world will be back to normal by then.



Best of luck. Which line is it with? I guess Carnival is already requiring proof of vaccination for all adult passengers, so I can only assume the rest of the companies will be following suit.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2021)

Supe said:


> Best of luck. Which line is it with? I guess Carnival is already requiring proof of vaccination for all adult passengers, so I can only assume the rest of the companies will be following suit.


Celebrity, I think. My parents booked it, and they have been on many cruises with the company they used, so they had some sort of "status." We got free or reduced price drink packages due to the number of cruises they have been on. This will be my first cruise ever. 

I'm assuming that there will be some sort of vaccination proof required for international travel and cruises, and I'm OK with that. I'm not all that nervous about the cruise, but it would suck to be on a boat with a bunch of unvaccinated idiots.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2021)

Family vacation is booked for Kauai for January 2022. I need to buy plan tickets sooner rather than later. Since Indianapolis doesn't have any direct flights from here to there (unlike NY), I might use my Delta credits to get to the west coast and then my Southwest credits to get to the island (since Southwest flies directly to the island and I won't need to take a puddle jumper from the big island). Another family trip is proposed for Florida in February 2022, which might include everyone, but we'll see. I think my dad wanted to go to some place on the west coast of Florida, but I can't remember.

I am hoping to travel to NY to see family in June/July and then maybe a week in Montauk in August. But we'll see how the cat travels long distance. That's why a mini-trip to Arkansas is happening for Memorial Day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2021)

you got a time machine then @JayKay PE ?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2021)

Kauai is amazing!! I have fond memories of the trip Mr. leggo and I took there back in 2015.

Assuming Mr. Leggo gets vaccinated soon, which is looking likely, we would like to make a trip to New England this summer. Mr. leggo wants to do some bike touring, and we also want to finally meet my best friend’s baby. We haven’t booked anything yet, though.

We haven’t really talked about any other travels, though we were trying to go to Mexico before the pandemic arrived, so maybe we’ll plan that too for later this year or next year.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 6, 2021)

Going to Seattle in August.

We will be in the city for a few days but spend most of our time in the national parks in the western side of the state.

Car rentals are crazy expensive right now!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kauai is still on my list. I've been to Oahu, Maui, and the big Island Hawaii. Of the 3 the big island is probably my favorite. Maui = tourist trap. Oahu = field trip, just felt like Chicago beach line with better scenery and shorter buildings.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> you got a time machine then @JayKay PE ?


FIX'D. I still think it's 2020 since last year was such a 'throw out' year.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Going to Seattle in August.
> 
> We will be in the city for a few days but spend most of our time in the national parks in the western side of the state.
> 
> Car rentals are crazy expensive right now!!!!!


My dad was mentioning that. He already booked the car for next January and has said it's gone up a ton from when he first booked through Costco. 

@snickerd3 my parents have gone to all the islands for longer periods (like 3-4 weeks at a time) and they said their favorite is Kauai. Their vacations are more relaxing at the timeshare/condo, enjoying the scenery, driving around the island trying good food.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2021)

LadySquare and I are still planning to go to the UK in late March 2022. Show tix already purchased...shopping for flights and hotel now. Just started at the new job so my PTO timer has restarted but hoping to do a whirlwind lap around the British Isles so this will be an extended trip. Also promised UK friends I'd stop by so there are some little villages to see, but we'll see how the Rona shakes out.

Edit: Planning to use the credit card points...so far the flight and hotel is free! Hooray!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2021)

A UK tour is on my list too, just a little further down!!! I've been to London and did the typical tourist stuff. 

New Zealand/Australia is higher on the list. THe kiddos are almost about the right age and it will take up their entire xmas break. winter here is summer there. We just need to safe $$$ for airfare. Hopefully it comes down in price. I checked how much for 4 people and it was running almost $20K. But that could be COVID related.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2021)

Dad has already mentioned Panama Canal (partial) cruise in January 2023. This is a lot to take in. I'm super bad at longterm stuff. I might be dead in three months


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Dad has already mentioned Panama Canal (partial) cruise in January 2023. This is a lot to take in. I'm super bad at longterm stuff. I might be dead in three months


Cannot die. You have a dependent now and he ain't got no thumbs.

On topic: Mostly I want to see Ireland (mostly west coast, Galway area) and Scotland (want to do some trail running in the parks).


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Cannot die. You have a dependent now and he ain't got no thumbs.
> 
> On topic: Mostly I want to see Ireland (mostly west coast, Galway area) and Scotland (want to do some trail running in the parks).


My dependent was trying to eat me when I was sick this weekend (licking every so often). He can go pound sand. In his litter box.

If you go to Ireland/Scotland, hit me up! I can't do March of 2022, since dad has decided many vacation things must happen in January and February, but maybe later in the year? I might go back to Ireland in September to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## bwin12 (Apr 12, 2021)

mudpuppy said:


> So, any thoughts on things to do in Alaska the first week of September? We're thinking about the typical tourist stuff like the train to Seward and a bus tour of Denali.


Both are good ideas, and look at other packages that the Alaska Rail Road (AKRR) offers. I was only up there for work, and needed the AKRR so I learned a decent amount about it. 

Make sure you visit Snow City Cafe and Gwennie's. Honestly, I don't remember any bad food in Anchorage. I recently listened to a podcast that had the author of a book about the earthquake in 1969. If (when) I go back up there checking out some of the earthquake stuff (parks, museum) will be on my list.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 7, 2021)

mudpuppy said:


> With the pandemic showing signs of receding, there's some travel deals to be had out there.
> 
> I convinced the wife to book a trip to Alaska for the week of Labor Day. Delta started a nonstop from Detroit to Anchorage this summer, and first class roundtrip was $720 which seems like a steal for 6 hour flight. I ended up using Delta miles to book for 54,000 miles each ticket.
> 
> So, any thoughts on things to do in Alaska the first week of September? We're thinking about the typical tourist stuff like the train to Seward and a bus tour of Denali.


The colors might be starting then in certain areas. I'd highly recommend the bus tour into Denali and hope the weather holds. The train is good, I'd add in a glacier / fjord tour out of Seward or Whittier.

If you feel like driving a bit, take a drive down the Denali Highway to enjoy nature (it's a dirt road, so wash the rental before returning).

While in Seward, head over to Exit Glacier and take a stroll through the retreat line. 

Oh, and keep us informed to when you'll be up this way, maybe have a quick meetup if I'm not in the field.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 7, 2021)

For upcoming travel, I'll be in Tacoma area from June 1 to around the 25th for work.


----------



## pbrme (May 7, 2021)

blybrook PE said:


> While in Seward, head over to Exit Glacier and take a stroll through the retreat line.


We were up there in 2014, and hooked up with the Exit Glacier guides. Check them out if you want some ice climbing, and heli tours. If you get to know them, you'll find out that boiling spent bio-diesel mixes with glacial run-off and Jamison for a pretty wicked river party.


----------



## leggo PE (May 7, 2021)

In the midst of final planning for a trip to New England this summer to hang out on the beach and at a lake.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 7, 2021)

we are still debating doing the disney/universal trip that was cancelled in 2020 or wait until next summer when more stuff "should" be back to normal...our airfare credits are good through the end of 2022. if we don't do FL, then we will likely go back to Branson, MO for some lake time, silver dollar city, and whatever other shows are actually restarted. or maybe a just a Chicago trip and hit downtown sights. Gov. stated full reopening possible by mid-late june.


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2021)

PS, maybe this was mentioned here before, but if not... a friend have me a really good tip for a cheaper deal on a rental car. He recommended Turo, which is basically the Airbnb of rental cars, as he put it. I could find some significantly cheaper deals for longer term renting (a week plus) than I could via the traditional means.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 10, 2021)

Trip home via car is scheduled June to July.

Trip home via plane (with cat) is scheduled for August. Let's see how traumatized both of us are after that.

Hawaii is still on for January. I'm waiting to see what happens for Feb. Dad wants to do Florida, but he might push it to March or April (which I would be fine with, tbh, since it means my vacations won't be so close together).


----------



## blybrook PE (May 10, 2021)

Headed up to Fairbanks tomorrow for a site inspection on Ft. Wainwright. Just two nights and then I head home.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 11, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> PS, maybe this was mentioned here before, but if not... a friend have me a really good tip for a cheaper deal on a rental car. He recommended Turo, which is basically the Airbnb of rental cars, as he put it. I could find some significantly cheaper deals for longer term renting (a week plus) than I could via the traditional means.


I’ve used it. For about the same cost to rent some econo-box at your typical airport car rental place, I was able to get a Tesla.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 11, 2021)

I looked at Turo today for an upcoming visit to Seattle / Tacoma. Pricing was on par with the major rental companies and couldn't get a vehicle to meet the trip needs. I'll keep an eye on it for future trips though.

And my Fairbanks cannonball run has been delayed until Sunday the 16th. Contractor doesn't have the tank drained yet.


----------



## Dleg (May 11, 2021)

We're planning on a 1 week visit to AK and Fairbanks later in June, then visiting family in Colorado. Both places are pretty hot for COVID right now so I'm hoping (counting on) things getting under control by the time we travel, but we're all vaccinated and my parents aren't doing particularly well so we need to take this chance to see them while we still can.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 12, 2021)

Dleg said:


> We're planning on a 1 week visit to AK and Fairbanks later in June, then visiting family in Colorado. Both places are pretty hot for COVID right now so I'm hoping (counting on) things getting under control by the time we travel, but we're all vaccinated and my parents aren't doing particularly well so we need to take this chance to see them while we still can.



Do you need a rental car in Fairbanks? I hear they're really hard to come by right now.


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2021)

Yeah... we're going to fly in to Anchorage and rent there. But I just checked and the internet is telling me there are zero rental cars available. I guess we're fucked. WTF is happening? I didn't think cars could catch COVID....


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2021)

Fleet sales are way down right now due to supply chain disruptions, so the rental agencies pulled a bunch of their rentals at the scheduled intervals but were unable to replenish them. There are also a number of people looking to rent and drive right now as opposed to flying.


----------



## bwin12 (May 13, 2021)

Rental car prices are so high in Hawaii, tourists are renting U-Haul trucks


The cheapest car in Maui in March ran for $722 a day.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mudpuppy (May 13, 2021)

@Dleg Are you in any of the rental companies' frequent renter programs? Taking National as an example, they don't show any cars available if I check their website in ANC in late June, but if I log into my account then they have some cars available. Worth a shot at signing up for their program if you're not already in it. I'll note I have elite status with National which might help. That's fairly easy to get -- I have it through work, but I can also get it from my car insurance company. I think AAA has a similar deal with Hertz.

Interestingly even though they supposedly don't have many cars, the rates aren't crazy high like the example above.

In addition to what Supe said, I suspect some rental companies sold cars to pay other bills toward the beginning of the pandemic when no one was traveling. And Alaska is extra hard hit because more people are looking at traveling there this summer because the airlines have added capacity along with great deals on airfare, plus it's not clear if there will be any Alaska cruises this year so I suspect more people are going by land instead.


----------



## pbrme (May 13, 2021)

Supe said:


> Fleet sales are way down right now due to supply chain disruptions, so the rental agencies pulled a bunch of their rentals at the scheduled intervals but were unable to replenish them. There are also a number of people looking to rent and drive right now as opposed to flying.


Have you looked into RV rentals?


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice. We're carefully/tactfully checking with friends there if they have spare cars (dropping hints as in, "we were going to visit, but we can't find a rental car"), but I'm leaning 80/20 toward cancelation. I guess the world really has changed... We'll just stick with Colorado. Still have cars avaialble there, but because my parents don't want to drive any more, but want to go everywhere with us, we need a minivan and prices for those are looking like $110-120 a day, minimum. Ugh.


----------



## csb (May 14, 2021)

Minivans were never cheap to rent- having gone on a few trips with them. 

We recently flew and rented a car and the Enterprise employee was shocked at the rate we got- it was only $31/day from the airport (during the NFL draft). She thought I used points but I hadn't- I just logged in via my account. So I guess what I'm trying to say is try mudpuppy's tactic. (Though don't go with Enterprise because it's showing as sold out.)

If you still really want to go and need a car, Turo is an option. It's renting a car off a local. It's not always cheap but it is an option.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2021)

we decided to go to Branson again. Snickette was still a toddler when we went last time. now we just need to start booking activities. The boat place we used last time for Table Rock lake isn't renting boats out anymore. I found another place in the state park marina.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 10, 2021)

Travel to Little Rock for Memorial Day weekend with cat was a success! He was a very good boy. That means car trip to NY from IN is in the books! Leaving 6/25 and returning on 7/10. Planning on staying at an animal-friendly hotel on the way over since I really can't drive long distances by myself anymore.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 10, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> we decided to go to Branson again. Snickette was still a toddler when we went last time. now we just need to start booking activities. The boat place we used last time for Table Rock lake isn't renting boats out anymore. I found another place in the state park marina.



So are you going to Silver Dollar City?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 10, 2021)

My family trip is all lined up. This will be the most expensive trip I have ever taken. Renting a minivan for 23 days in Colorado is costing us about $3600. Then we have hotel expenses and meals because my parents can't have us in their house anymore - probably about the same or more than the minivan. At least that frees us up for doing other stuff, so I have a 6 day side trip throughout the mountains all planned out now with reservations. If I'm going to go into debt for this vacation, we might as well have some fun.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2021)

mudpuppy said:


> So are you going to Silver Dollar City?


Yep. The cave tour is closed though...minisnick and I just missed it by a couple minutes last time. But by mid july it could be open again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2021)

Just got back! Had a good time. Time traveler is an AWESOME ride. That ride alone was worth the price of admission to silver dollar city....buy sheer luck we got front row. only wish it wasn't as hot&humid of a week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2021)

Although when did upside down roller coasters switch to non-shoulder covering restraints. THat kinda freaked me out a little. Just a lap restraint for upside down.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 28, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> Although when did upside down roller coasters switch to non-shoulder covering restraints. THat kinda freaked me out a little. Just a lap restraint for upside down.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 29, 2021)

My dad couldn't resist. We have a cruise booked for later October 2021. Then home to NY for Thanksgiving (me and Odin will travel by car and he'll explore hotel rooms again). Then Hawaii for January 2022. Lihue? I think that's where we are going. 

...I'm stupidly applying for a leadership program thing at my agency, that I totally won't get into, but if I do get in, the Hawaii vacation for me will, yet again, need to be cancelled. Which will be the 7th year in a row that I'm unable to go to Hawaii with my family on the annual trip. *sigh*


----------



## Exengineer (Aug 20, 2021)

Last year and this year not a good time to travel, certainly not by air. I have not been out of North America since March-April 2019 during a visit to Moldova and Ukraine. Have not been across the border to the U.S. since August 2019. If the requirements for vaccine shots stay in place I may never leave Canada again. Not planning on getting experimental vaccine shots.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 24, 2021)

^Not "experimental" anymore. Next excuse?


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2021)

Y'all should probably cross "Manning, SC" off your list of places to visit. Not that it was ever on there in the first place.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 25, 2021)

All I can say is that my vaccine gave me superpowers.

Superpowers for not being put in a hospital and dying from COVID.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2021)

Dleg said:


> ^Not "experimental" anymore. Next excuse?


Listen, we've got enough crazies in this country without ones filtering in from Canada. 

And before anyone gets all bent about "oh, Canada is lovely" I'm going to present to you exhibits Alberta and New Brunswick.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 25, 2021)

We went to the beach (local trip) to celebrate a birthday. We wore masks in all inside places (sometimes outside in busy locations) and ate outside everyday except once (and regretted it). The beach was awesome. Glad we went.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 25, 2021)

csb said:


> present to you exhibits Alberta


Recovering Athabasca tar sands field worker here...can confirm. 0/10 would not recommend.

On topic: UK trip postponed again, probably pushed to 2023. Looking to do some road trips to Utah or Montana.


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 25, 2021)

Trip to Augusta, GA was planned for April 2020, re-scheduled for November, then again in April 2021, then cancelled altogether. We're now planning another trip in April 2022. Here's hoping we can go this time!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Recovering Athabasca tar sands field worker here...can confirm. 0/10 would not recommend.
> 
> On topic: UK trip postponed again, probably pushed to 2023. Looking to do some road trips to Utah or Montana.


2023 YOU SAY. MAYHAPS JK CAN JOIN IF ONE YEAR LATER????


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 25, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> 2023 YOU SAY. MAYHAPS JK CAN JOIN IF ONE YEAR LATER????


Yes, but only if MJ comes along, too. Also, mebbe 2022 HAWAII TRIP???


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2021)

Sure, you guys are just going to pretend like the state next to Utah and Montana doesn't exist.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 25, 2021)

Surely you mean Idaho, right?


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Surely you mean Idaho, right?


Don't say that about yourself. Your mom would be sad.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes, but only if MJ comes along, too. Also, mebbe 2022 HAWAII TRIP???


UM. SERIOUSLY. ASK MJ AND MY DAD. We already have it planned for January 2022.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes, but only if MJ comes along, too. Also, mebbe 2022 HAWAII TRIP???


Are you guys talking about weed?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 25, 2021)

csb said:


> Are you guys talking about weed?


Nuuuu, it's a person! JK's madre!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 26, 2021)

Come to Guam, it doesn't rain much...




10 minutes later and still going:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 2, 2021)

Guess the locale


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 3, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Guess the locale


Rocky Mountain NP?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 3, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> Rocky Mountain NP?


No. Also, be more specific.


----------



## pbrme (Sep 3, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Guess the locale


Looks like the PCT?


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 3, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> No. Also, be more specific.


How much more specific? I'm not Google Maps.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 3, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> How much more specific? I'm not Google Maps.


Like "identify the lake" specific.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 3, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Looks like the PCT?


Also no.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 3, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Like "identify the lake" specific.


LOL my previous comment still stands.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 7, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> LOL my previous comment still stands.


Ok here's a hint. It's a lake in the mountains.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 7, 2021)

Mt Baker/Mt Shuskan, Maiden Lake, @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## bwin12 (Sep 8, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Ok here's a hint. It's a lake in the mountains.


I feel like @Unintended Max P.E. is a non-poetic Forrest Fenn.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 8, 2021)

Not terribly exotic, but we took the boat up to Grand Lake St. Mary on Sunday. The in-laws are regulars at the big campground up there so we went up for the day. Their 5th wheel is giant so we could have easily stayed, but we have to get home to take care of pets. Took the boat out and cruised the lake for a bit. Hit up one place on the lake to eat, dragged the wife around on the inflatable, and then a bar that had a band playing.

Grand Lake is still really off to me. Not a terrible dive, about 2 hours straight north of Cincinnati. It's a huge lake, just over 13,000 acres, but it's only 10 feet deep at its deepest spot which is only two little spots towards the middle. The majority is only 6-8 feet deep. It was manmade in the 1800's as the water supply for the Erie Canal. It's had problems with algae, which I am certain is because it is so shallow. I keep saying, the state needs to pony up and dredge it. If it had a normal "lake ecology", it'd be a huge draw for tourists.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Mt Baker/Mt Shuskan, Maiden Lake, @Unintended Max P.E.


Nope!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> I feel like @Unintended Max P.E. is a non-poetic Forrest Fenn.


I don't know who that is but that better be a compliment!


----------



## bwin12 (Sep 8, 2021)

The Man Who Found Forrest Fenn's Treasure


The decade-long hunt captured the world's attention, but when it finally ended in June, everyone still wanted to know: Who had solved the mystery? This week, as legal proceedings threaten his anonymity, a 32-year-old medical student is ready to go on the record.




www.outsideonline.com





I am pretty sure this is one of the better articles on him and his escapade.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> The Man Who Found Forrest Fenn's Treasure
> 
> 
> The decade-long hunt captured the world's attention, but when it finally ended in June, everyone still wanted to know: Who had solved the mystery? This week, as legal proceedings threaten his anonymity, a 32-year-old medical student is ready to go on the record.
> ...


In this case the treasure is the lake itself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 9, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> In this case the treasure is the lake itself.


No, you are a treasure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 10, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> No, you are a treasure.


Unlikely.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 11, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Unlikely.


Dang Max I'm just trying to be nice.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 13, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Dang Max I'm just trying to be nice.


@Unintended Max P.E. doesn't react well to nice. He's like a soggy bag of rice that you have to do something with.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 13, 2021)

Headed for a quick trip to DC this weekend.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 13, 2021)

I just got back from a golf trip to San Diego and Phoenix. San Diego was awesome, but playing 36 holes a day in Phoenix heat was a bad idea.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 13, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Dang Max I'm just trying to be nice.


Well, the thought was nice but I'm not.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2021)

Currently sitting in the airport to start travel to DFW tonight. Get to Abilene around 1500 local on Sunday (11/14). Headed home Saturday the 20th. Any suggestions for dinner spots?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2021)

Where is queen of travel, @tj_PE planning on going soon? I hope you have some fun stuff planned!

I was just in your state, but down in the Miami and Jupiter areas, visiting a friend and then family. I’d never been to that part of Florida before (though I’d been to Jacksonville in college, Tallahassee and Orlando as a kid). It was a good time. We got a really good Cuban good dinner in Little Havana and then went out in Wynwood for drinks. Our friend lives on the 30th floor of a condo building right on the water in Brickell, which was pretty astounding in terms of the view of the water and Miami. We even saw a manatee from his balcony, in the water below. We rode city bikes to South Beach in the daytime, which was interesting. It actually reminded me a lot of Venice Beach, in terms of how the boardwalk/Collins ave is set up — even down to the outdoor gym equipment!

While in general, south Florida was nice to visit, I don’t think I could ever live there (and not just because Miami is going to be underwater 40 years from now). I’d go back to visit again though!

Next up is Portland and Seattle for the end of December and New Year’s. I think we’re gonna make it a road trip!


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, the thought was nice but I'm not.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Where is queen of travel, @tj_PE planning on going soon? I hope you have some fun stuff planned!
> 
> I was just in your state, but down in the Miami and Jupiter areas, visiting a friend and then family. I’d never been to that part of Florida before (though I’d been to Jacksonville in college, Tallahassee and Orlando as a kid). It was a good time. We got a really good Cuban good dinner in Little Havana and then went out in Wynwood for drinks. Our friend lives on the 30th floor of a condo building right on the water in Brickell, which was pretty astounding in terms of the view of the water and Miami. We even saw a manatee from his balcony, in the water below. We rode city bikes to South Beach in the daytime, which was interesting. It actually reminded me a lot of Venice Beach, in terms of how the boardwalk/Collins ave is set up — even down to the outdoor gym equipment!
> 
> ...


I'm going to Augusta, GA in April. Can't wait!


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just got back from a golf trip to San Diego and Phoenix. San Diego was awesome, but playing 36 holes a day in Phoenix heat was a bad idea.


My favorite golf trips were:

1. Pinehurst
2. Augusta
3. Las Vegas in July (drank 5 Powerades in the middle of the summer and never had to use the restroom...so I can probably relate to the Phoenix heat)
4. Grandfather Mountain/Banner Elk area in North Carolina. 
5. French Lick resort


----------



## steel (Nov 16, 2021)

I need to get back to my parents' house in Florida. Maybe I'll go in January when the tickets are still cheap!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 16, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> My favorite golf trips were:
> 
> 1. Pinehurst
> 2. Augusta
> ...


My group was supposed to go to Pinehurst last November, but some of the guys complained that it was too expensive (it wasn't), so we ended up going to Crossville, TN. Tennessee was OK, but the courses were short and goofy (lots of 90 degree doglegs, and tons of elevation change).

A friend of mine got Monday practice round tickets to the Masters in 2012, so we made a golf trip out of it. Played in Kentucky, Tennessee, and South Carolina on the way down, and it was a blast.

I used to go on a pro-am in Vegas every year. We played Paiute, Boulder Creek, Rio Secco, TPC Las Vegas/Canyons, Reflection Bay, and Cascata. Cascata, to this day, is the nicest course I've ever played.

Never heard of Grandfather Mountain/Banner Elk.

I've played the Ross Course at French Lick over a dozen times, and Sultan's Run in Jasper, IN (now owned by French Lick) several times. Both courses are fantastic. I've been lucky enough to get out on the new Dye Course three times for free (just paid caddy tip), and it's just on another level. 

I very much want to go to Bandon. Never heard a bad thing about it. Pinehurst and Whistling Straits are also on my list. I'm also trying to make a trip to St. Andrews in Scotland happen, but that might be a ways off.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My group was supposed to go to Pinehurst last November, but some of the guys complained that it was too expensive (it wasn't), so we ended up going to Crossville, TN. Tennessee was OK, but the courses were short and goofy (lots of 90 degree doglegs, and tons of elevation change).


I went to Pinehurst with my dad in '99 (played 36 holes per day for 5 days, including #2 and #8) , and I'm sure the prices have skyrocketed since then. I took lessons there in the early 2000's and after the lesson I was allowed to play one of the courses there for free (usually Pinehurst #5, 6 or 7). Great memories. If you get a chance to play at Pinehurst, consider stopping in Sanford to play Tobacco Road. It's one of my favorite all-time courses.

Crossville has the typical short and hilly terrain of East Tennessee. Deer Creek, Fairfield Glade, and Cumberland Gardens (before it closed). I always enjoyed those courses though, but that's what I grew up on.


wilheldp_PE said:


> A friend of mine got Monday practice round tickets to the Masters in 2012, so we made a golf trip out of it. Played in Kentucky, Tennessee, and South Carolina on the way down, and it was a blast.
> 
> I used to go on a pro-am in Vegas every year. We played Paiute, Boulder Creek, Rio Secco, TPC Las Vegas/Canyons, Reflection Bay, and Cascata. Cascata, to this day, is the nicest course I've ever played.


Boulder Creek is the only one I've played on that list. Black Mountain is one I remember playing.


wilheldp_PE said:


> Never heard of Grandfather Mountain/Banner Elk.


Boone, North Carolina area. If you don't like short, goofy mountain type courses you may not like it.


wilheldp_PE said:


> I've played the Ross Course at French Lick over a dozen times, and Sultan's Run in Jasper, IN (now owned by French Lick) several times. Both courses are fantastic. I've been lucky enough to get out on the new Dye Course three times for free (just paid caddy tip), and it's just on another level.


We drove up to the Dye course just to have a look. I would kill to play that one! That looks super nice!


wilheldp_PE said:


> I very much want to go to Bandon. Never heard a bad thing about it. Pinehurst and Whistling Straits are also on my list. I'm also trying to make a trip to St. Andrews in Scotland happen, but that might be a ways off.


If you go to Bandon Dunes or Whistling Straits, be sure to take anywhere from a 3 to 5 iron, and learn to hit 100-150 yard shots with it. Advice from a state-amateur level friend (not me!)


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2021)

Ugh, this travel thread is turning into a golf thread!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2021)

Sorry, you all can keep talking about golf. Don’t pay attention to me! Golf travel is still travel, of course (pun intended)!


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Sorry, you all can keep talking about golf. Don’t pay attention to me! Golf travel is still travel, of course (pun intended)!


Thanks...we will!


----------



## pbrme (Nov 16, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> Thanks...we will!


While we're at it... and not to boast but I have Chambers Bay notched on my golf belt. It was during a work trip and I was on the right side of the vendor's expense card. I played a links course last week which claimed the greens were rolling a 12 that day, and boy were they tough. Bandon is also on my bucket list.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

12 is seriously fast. In windy conditions, it's borderline unfair. 12.5 is the fastest I've played in a tournament, but it was calm weather.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2021)

pbrme said:


> While we're at it... and not to boast but I have Chambers Bay notched on my golf belt. It was during a work trip and I was on the right side of the vendor's expense card. I played a links course last week which claimed the greens were rolling a 12 that day, and boy were they tough. Bandon is also on my bucket list.


Lol...that place looked like a dumpster fire on TV. Speaking of dumpster fires...Torrey Pines is a goat ranch with a great view. We paid over $250 to play it, and the course conditions were demonstrably worse than my local muni that I pay $9 to play on the weekends.

The fastest greens I ever played were at our State Am a few years ago. They had the greens rolling at a 13+, and they were very hilly greens. I only 4-putted once...

Back to the travel...heading to Dallas for Thanksgiving and we're playing a couple times down there. Then I just booked my February trip to Ft. Myers, FL, which is a trip I've been taking with a huge group (~45 golfers) for about 10 years now.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 17, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The fastest greens I ever played were at our State Am a few years ago. They had the greens rolling at a 13+, and they were very hilly greens. I only 4-putted once...


Kudos! I can't imagine putting on greens that fast. A friend of mine talked me into qualifying for a state mid-am several years ago. I got in, and man were those tough conditions. It was fun though.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 18, 2021)

My travel plans:

December 10 - Jan 1 (going home to LI,, helping out mom who keeps injuring herself)

Jan 13 - 27 (Kauai; finally going to Hawaii with my family after they've been going annually since 2012)

Then, like, a wedding. But. I have nothing else planned until family cruise in September.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 18, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 25677


The question is answered in my post.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 29, 2021)

After the previously-mentioned Alaska trip in September (which was incredible!) we spent a week at Myrtle Beach in October (notched Congaree National Park off the list of NPs to visit) and then 10 days in Vegas just before Thanksgiving. "Working remote" sure is nice!

Not much on the docket until February when we take an 8-day trip to Costa Rica, other than a 4-day jaunt back to Vegas in January and visiting family in GA for Christmas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll probably be headed to the SF Bay Area come mid spring. Gonna party it up with @squaretaper LIT AF PE!

...oh yeah, and work somewhere in there, too.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2021)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'll probably be headed to the SF Bay Area come mid spring. Gonna party it up with @squaretaper LIT AF PE!
> 
> ...oh yeah, and work somewhere in there, too.



Wait a second… @squaretaper LIT AF PE is solidly inland and I AM IN THE SF BAY AREA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Wait a second… @squaretaper LIT AF PE is solidly inland and I AM IN THE SF BAY AREA


I guess I had no idea that you were in the bay area (maybe I forgot). Square and I have already discussed the possibility of planning a meetup...if you want to join us, I say the more the merrier!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Wait a second… @squaretaper LIT AF PE is solidly inland and I AM IN THE SF BAY AREA


@ChebyshevII PE will be Bay Area ADJACENT hahahaha.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE will be Bay Area ADJACENT hahahaha.


Still in the "area"... Silly Californians and your oddly-specific location designators.


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2021)

@leggo PE 

I am headed to NYC to see billy joel at MSG in april!
currently planning a cancun trip in the next 6ish mo too!
drove with 3 doggos to Illinois for thanksgiving. Still recovering/trying to decorate the house. mom wants to go to alaska again, and i do too but the other couple they want to travel with wants to just book something that is planned out vs my style of itinerarying everything so we will see if i want to do the preplanned trip or not. bleh!!

and south africa trial 2 maybe 2023???????????????????


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 6, 2021)

tj_PE said:


> mom wants to go to alaska again, and i do too



I'm putting in for the lottery for Brooks Lodge for July 2023 and thinking about what else we might want to do next trip. What are you considering doing in AK next time?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Road tripping up to the PNW after Christmas and for New Year’s!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2021)

2022 with be attempt #3 at planning a Disney world vacation. 2020 was cancelled because well it was 2020. 2021 The parks would have literally just reopened the week we had set aside for vacation and most of the extras we wanted to do weren't reopened yet. We have until sept 2022 to use the credit from the 2020 flights.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm .... not going anywhere. Well, Nebraska for Christmas. But that is not very exciting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2021)

I had wanted 2022 to be a xmas break trip to newzealand/australia, but NZ borders are still closed to non-citizens. They are just now starting to open the borders to citizen living in Australia. Then later in 2022 to citizens living further away. so this trip is likely xmas 2023 or 2024 now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like another trip to California next week, then that's it for the year. January could be interesting if a few projects get awarded.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 7, 2021)

blybrook PE said:


> Looks like another trip to California next week, then that's it for the year. January could be interesting if a few projects get awarded.


I'm always jealous of all the trips you go on (even if it's just for work)! I wish I could have a position similar to that. Maybe I'll look into detail positions or something...

Also, my 'go home for the holidays' trip was approved. Leaving work on 12/10 and returning on...1/3. Which seems wild to my private sector brain. I mean, I'll be working some of the time because I'm not an animal, but being able to technically say 'FU' and just turn off the computer is super freeing. Then the family trip to Hawaii is still on for 1/13-1/27...even though my mom might be having shoulder surgery? Idk. I'm going to wait to see if her doctor lets her go or not. If he doesn't, I might just go with my dad, and relax the whole time, or I might bank those days to use for the family Montauk trip in August.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm always jealous of all the trips you go on (even if it's just for work)! I wish I could have a position similar to that. Maybe I'll look into detail positions or something...



Some of my other friends and some family members are jealous too until they realize how much time is spent away from home. It's hard when you've got family and/or pets and don't live in a rental. The list of things to get done around the homestead is almost always growing. I've had previous coworkers quit because of the travel schedules.

There's times where I don't mind the travel as I've been lucky to see some great places where I'm not likely travel there otherwise (like Gitmo, Japan & Spain).

My current position is pretty good about limiting the travel. We're still small enough to not be contracted to help with multiple sites at once. So I'll enjoy the few trips that I'll get to go on while it lasts.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 7, 2021)

blybrook PE said:


> Some of my other friends and some family members are jealous too until they realize how much time is spent away from home. It's hard when you've got family and/or pets and don't live in a rental. The list of things to get done around the homestead is almost always growing. I've had previous coworkers quit because of the travel schedules.
> 
> There's times where I don't mind the travel as I've been lucky to see some great places where is not likely travel there otherwise (like Gitmo, Japan & Spain).
> 
> My current position is pretty good about limiting the travel. We're still small enough to not be contracted to help with multiple sites at once. So I'll enjoy the few trips that I'll get to go on while it lasts.


Lol, I have no home and only have a cat, who travels well in car and/or plane. As long as I'm paid to move around, I'll do it. But I know that's not a normal life view.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 14, 2021)

We're spending Christmas and the following week at the Pacific Ocean with the MIL. Rented an AirBnB right on the beach. Should be most excellent.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2021)

Going to a memorial service for my uncle in the Denver area.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 23, 2021)

Cancelling my Hawaii trip (not sure if parents are or not). I just...don't feel comfortable traveling through 3-4 airports to get to the final destination, especially with an area that has done more severe lockdowns.

Kinda sad, but also kinda relieved.


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 23, 2021)

A guy I work with, the only one in the office not vaccinated, had a Hawaii vacation planned for a couple weeks ago. Per requirements he got tested ~48 hours before flying. His asymptomatic son came back positive, thereby canceling their trip.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 23, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> A guy I work with, the only one in the office not vaccinated, had a Hawaii vacation planned for a couple weeks ago. Per requirements he got tested ~48 hours before flying. His asymptomatic son came back positive, thereby canceling their trip.


Oh, wow. I'm glad Hawaii has those measures in place because I heard they've been getting hit hard. I've been fortunate enough to have been able to travel this year post-vaccine, and that was always my biggest fear when flying internationally - testing positive before the trip or before coming home (fortunately I always tested negative). While I'm grateful to have the privilege of travel, I very much look forward to when we can fly (or do anything) without worrying about COVID!


----------



## steel (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought I'd be too nervous to travel, but I've actually been several places since this all began. Nashville in oct 2020 for honeymoon #1, and Disney World for honeymoon #2 July 2021. Helped that they were basically during "low" points in the case graph, but we always took every precaution we could anyway!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm not that worried about travelling, since I have done it even during the pandemic last year, but travelling to Hawaii...which is already a fairly long trek from Indiana due to limited direct flights, just seems like I'm asking for some type of 'testing gone wrong' situation. I would much rather wait a little longer and be able to enjoy the beautiful islands without worrying about home/work/not getting back to continental US.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2021)

Two friends of mine are about to leave for two weeks in Hawaii!


----------



## steel (Dec 23, 2021)

My wife keeps saying we should go to Hawaii, and she even has family there. But yeah, it’s a long trek from here in PA


----------

